# Favourite movement - string sonata



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi folks. To get me started in this genre I'd love to hear opinions on people's favourite sinlge movement in a string sonata. Piano and strings that is. Cheers.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Saint-Saen's final movement of his first violin sonata.


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea for a topic of discussion! I’m new to this genre myself and would love to hear your favorites. Seems like a great time to get into these pieces with autumn about to start!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Faure's violin sonata 1st movement. (the others are just as good)


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Fuchs Cello sonata: I like the first movement and finale


----------

